# Medical Card and Health Insurance



## Caren (26 Apr 2010)

I have just received notification that my family and I are entitled to a medical card. My husband is out of work and I am the sole earner. We have large mortgage, loans, etc so are struggling. But I always kept money aside for health insurance which I pay monthly. Now that we have the medical card is there any advantage to us paying for health insurance? I am fearful of giving up the health insurance. Just in case.


----------



## camc (24 May 2010)

you should keep up the health insurance if you can - take for example if one of your children needs their tonsils removed, if your private you can see consultant and book in for op, if your public you will be on a long waiting list for a few years....not nice, public is good for emergencies but any illness that isnt urgent you will be wating...


----------



## sparky (25 May 2010)

Yes I agree with Camc.  Defo keep it if you can afford it.

When is your renewal due? When it comes in, have a look at what other health insurers are offering for the same cover. Then go back to your insurer and see will they match it or better it.

I'm killed telling my f&f to do this.  I'm always hearing about how much people are paying for health insurance and its just that they don't think to ring them up and ask for a better quote.  Think of it like car insurance. You'd never settle for what the renewal letter says. Shop around and good luck!


----------



## NovaFlare77 (26 May 2010)

Health insurance is a bit different from most other forms of insurance in that the cost of any particular health insurance plan is the same for everyone (unlees you're not getting a group discount).

I'd certainly recommend what sparky says in going back to your health insurer, but be aware that if they do change the price, then they've changed something on your plan, e.g. added an excess, applied the group discount, moved you to a similar plan, etc. Before accepting the new price be sure you're happy with any changes.


----------



## MANTO (26 May 2010)

Hold on to your Health Insurance if you can. My mother was in hospital for week and a half, as she had the medical card her treatment was covered but she got a heavty bill for the time she was in.

Plus she was in for the week and half because she was on a waiting list for a certain test where if she had the insurance she could have gotten an apointment the day after she was admitted.


----------



## doubledeb (26 May 2010)

Manto,
If your mother had a med card, what was she billed for?
Was it a private hospital?
Just curious


----------



## MANTO (26 May 2010)

Hi Doubledeb,

The medical card does not cover your hospital stay, she was public in Beaumont hospital and the charge was €75 per night.


----------



## doubledeb (26 May 2010)

AFAIK thats not right manto, My father has one and he has been in and out of hosp multiple times without paying anything. If you are a public patient without a medical card then an overnight charge will apply. But if you are a full medical card holder, you shouldn't have been charged.

see - www.HSE.ie
Click on medical cards


----------



## MANTO (26 May 2010)

Thanks for that doubledeb, 

Just off the phone to her, she rang Beaumont and it turns out she was billed in error. Just saved her €450


----------



## Megan (26 May 2010)

MANTO said:


> Thanks for that doubledeb,
> 
> Just off the phone to her, she rang Beaumont and it turns out she was billed in error. Just saved her €450



The power of AAM!!


----------



## doubledeb (26 May 2010)

MANTO said:


> Thanks for that doubledeb,
> 
> Just off the phone to her, she rang Beaumont and it turns out she was billed in error. Just saved her €450


 
Your more than welcome, glad to be of assistance.  
Better in her pocket than the HSE!


----------



## Caren (28 May 2010)

*keeping it*

Thanks for all the advice above. Going to keep the medical card, just with the basic cover.


----------

